# Calling Coyotes



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

Where can I get a call for coyotes so we can shoot them? I saw something at K-Mart that was expensive and called a bunch of animals, but I don't want to pay a lot. I just want to call coyotes. Does it need to sounds like a rabbit, chicken or what? Where would I buy one? Thanks for the help. Also what kind of gun would work? .22??


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Go to the cabela's website as I'm sure they'll have plenty of calls. I see that your in IN so I would think that something that mimics a cottontail rabbit would work. A 22 will work up close if it'll hit where your lookin'. Personally I like the bigger 22's, i.e. 220 swift, 22-250.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

while not strictly legal in most places, hang a chicken or cat from a tree by one foot then sit off to the side w/a clear shooting lane.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

live or dead cat???? I've been wanting to put a couple of my neighbor's cats to good use.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Might want to check here also. www.huntsmart.com Eddie


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

All you need is a rabbit squeal call, hand held, mouth blown. A bigger caliber rifle than a .22 is necessary unless you're real close; they're tough critters! Remember, they come in down-wind most times from your position, so plan accordingly on where you sit.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

coyotes are essentially sighthounds in their original environment (SW), they were intentionally hunted & killed by wolves eliminating the competition (they do the same to foxes). in order to survive they had to be fast, long winded & smart. because of this coyotes are VERY hard to call in as adults especially if there are other nimrods educating them. there are three ways to attract & distract a coyote so you can kill it. GOOD calling (hence the reason for e-calls) the tired old rabbit works best on pups & adolescents although it will still work on mildy educated dogs if paired w/ a decoy or decoy dog. for taknig a coyote appealing to his "hunger" you need small decoy dogs that will stay in the open & come w/o fail. a mechanical decoy won't work well for very experience dogs as they notice the unnatural movement. for territorial adults a good size decoy dog that threatens their territory works well (curs & airedales). but the very best is live bait, a chicken or cat ahnging from atree does all the calling for you & provides the distraction so you can get the best shot.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

.22 mag makes a good gun for coyotes and a lot cheaper to purchase/shoot. They have plenty of knockdown and you don't have to worry about the distance they carry, especially if you have neighbors/livestock close by. The mouth call also works good. 


.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Try a 12ga, shot gun with buck shot. I like #2.

 Al


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

dead calf hung just out of reach for a week! That would bring them in.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

If there are any wild turkeys around you, get a turkey yelper. Last season I called in 6 or 7 'yotes trying to call turkeys. None got in shotgun range, but I could have gotten any of them with a 22-250 or even a .223.

alan

p.s. never did call in a turkey


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Jer
Here's a cheap call you can improvise at a moment's notice. Take a stout blade of grass about 6" long. Bring your two hands together with the grass blade between them so you are holding the bottum of the grass blade between the fleshy part of your palms just below the first joint of your thumbs. Stretch the other end of the blade tight between the outside tips of your two thumbs. The taunt blade is now in the gap formed between your two hands. Blow air past the blade. It will make a squelling sound like an injured animal. If you get the sound just right, predators will come running. You could try this right now with a thin strip of paper cut the same size.

I think a .22 is light for coyotes, but OK if it's a close shot, say 50 yards. A .223 is a much better choice, out to 250 yards or more. Anything bigger is overkill, but if you already have a deer rifle, you can use that.
Michael


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Cheap hand calls;
1. Blade of grass as described above
2. Small piece of saran type plastic wrap
3. Purse your lips together and suck in drawing the air between your front teeth- Note: This is my all time favorite as it's always with me.
4. Small squeaker from a cat/dog/kid toy
5. An old "reed" type (duck, goose,crow) call that has been modified through the use small rubber bands used in braces to restrict the movement of the reed to a VERY small movement.... Good thing about this method is it is easily tuned.

Sky is the limit when it comes to these things....You just want something that squeals and sounds different from all the other bozos out there educating them. If your wife/kids complain that the sound makes the hair stand up on their neck......Trust me....You're in the ball game.


----------

